# Has anyone actually gotten a ratty spayed/neutered?



## ElevatorThug (Mar 12, 2012)

I acquired a very, very young rat, too young to be sold as a pet but we have nurtured her for weeks and she is growing and doing fine! Very active and social and loves to surf on my shoulder. She is just getting to the 5 week mark or "rat puberty". I have 2 adult males but one is deteriorating and may not make it over the weekend (bless his soul). I would like to introduce the healthy male to the baby female so they may be friends when she is a bit older but then there's my issue! Shes a she and hes a he!! Is spaying/neutering humane? Has anyone done it to their ratty? Would it be wiser to fix the male or the female? And will it be 100% effective? plz halp <:3 )~~


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I just had JJ spayed. My vet did it. JJ had to be at least 3 months old before getting spayed. It cost 125 dollars and four days worth of painkillers were included. I kept her apart from cage mates until she chewed all of stitches out(took her all of 4 days.) 

And spaying is 100% effective. 

I'd fix the girl because spaying girls has way more health benefits than neutering a boy does. It cuts the chance of tumors by like 90% or something insane.

If you neuter a boy, he has to be apart from any intact girl rat for 4 weeks.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I had a doe spayed last year. Yes, it is humane and 100% effective. I would suggest getting the girl spayed as opposed to neutering the male, because not only is she younger (she'll do better with surgery than an older rat), spaying does decrease the incidence of tumors by a LOT. It's definitely worthwhile.

Unlike a neuter, a spay is effective immediately. With a neuter the male must be isolated for a while until his tubes dry up, or the female may still get pregnant.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you have a vet who is competent enough for either of these surgeries? That is where I would start. I have had young girls spayed up to older girl spayed, I have done the same with neuters as well. I also would get the girl done IF you have a vet who is experienced with spays.


----------

